# Trip Planning Help Needed in Utah



## Mel7706 (Feb 24, 2011)

Two couples planning two week trip to Salt Lake City in early September or late August. We would like to see the National Parks in southern Utah and then Yellowstone NP. If time allows maybe see Glacier NP. Would appreciate 
help as to t/s resorts to use and best itinerary. Thanks!!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 24, 2011)

For starters, you may want to pare your expectations a bit. To go where you say you want to go in 2 weeks, you'll see more of the inside of a windshield than anything else. This is a large area, not all of it very convenient to timeshares.

That said, Aug/Sept is arguably the best time of year to see the Intermountain West. If it was me, I'd fly into Las Vegas, perhaps a day or 2 there, on to St. George, UT for 2-3 days to see the S. Utah parks- though they aren't really close, that's where the TS are. Then on to SLC/Park City area for a few days depending on what you want to do, then the 5-or so hour drive to Yellowstone, Jackson WY area. There are TS at either one- if you can get them at that time of year. When you've run out of available time, go back to SLC to fly out. Wonderful as Glacier is, I'd leave it for another trip. This would result in open-jaw flight arrangements, short TS stays, and additional drop-off charges on rental car(s), but if you want to see the maximum area with the minimum driving that's how to do it.

To save some money, you could fly in/out from SLC, but you'd do more driving and a lot of backtracking. 

Good luck. I think it's a little late for planning this kind of trip for this year, but if you can pull it off, it's a memorable trip.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 24, 2011)

Mel7706 said:


> Two couples planning two week trip to Salt Lake City in early September or late August. We would like to see the National Parks in southern Utah and then Yellowstone NP. If time allows maybe see Glacier NP. Would appreciate
> help as to t/s resorts to use and best itinerary. Thanks!!


Are you driving to Utah or flying?  You will need a car one way or the other.  As Jim said, Utah is a large state and the attractions you mentioned are quite a drive from SLC.  Using SLC or even Park City as a base, you can't really drive to any of them and back in one day--if you hope to get out of the car and actually do/see anything.

I've lived in the West my entire life.  For me, this type of vacation would not involve timeshares but one or two-night stays in motels/hotels/B&Bs as I traveled onto the next destination.

There is just not one central location that is convenient to all of them.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 24, 2011)

You could fly into SLC, rent a car and drive to St. George. Spend a week exploring the national parks in that area then return to SLC. 

Drive north and spend a week seeing Jackson, Teton & Yellowstone parks. Then return to SLC and fly home.


----------



## mustang (Feb 24, 2011)

At that time of year you better plan on 100 degree temperatures all across southern Utah.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with the earlier posts on splitting your trip plans.  In 2 weeks, you can do a nice trip to the Utah National Parks OR Yellowstone/Glacier but trying to do both is way too much time in the car.  
The timeshares in Utah are in the west; St George/Cedar City or up north near the ski areas of Park City up to Bear Lake.  St George is an ok days drive for Zion and Bryce, but the latter is stretching it and getting a cabin on the rim is much better.  The Monarch in Cedar City is good for Cedar Breaks and Bryce but pushing it for the main part of Zion  There are no timeshares around Moab (Arches and Canyonlands) or near Capitol Reef or the other National Park sites in SE Utah.  They are a full day's drive from St George. I've done quite a few trips in the area and started with the timeshares in St George, but all the driving gets old so I've gone to using non-timeshares.  Here are some suggestions:
   Bryce: the cabins on the rim are worth the extra money so that you can walk to the rim for sunset or sunrise.
   Kodachrome State Park (about a half hour from Bryce) has some small cabins right in the park with micro/refrig and a picnic table on the porch overlooking great scenery.   Again, you can explore the park right from your front porch.  These were inexpensive and fairly new; I think it was about $100/night.
   Capitol Reef NP:  Austins Chuckwagon motel has an apartment over the small general store/bakery with 3 BR, full kitchen and bath.  They also have 2 BR cabins with a living room and a kitchen with full refrig, micro and sink; no over or stove.
   Moab:  There are quite a few condos for rent here.  I've rented into Rim Village and Cottonwood.  Both were really nice.  I used Accomodations Unlimited.  http://www.moabcondorentals.com
   Natural Bridge/Hovenweep/Lake Powell/Monument Valley/Canyon of the Ancients:  these National Park sites in SE Utah/Colorado/Arizona are definitely worth seeing but all I found here were basic motels.  However, if you are in the area, I would also suggest a trip to Navajo National Monument in N Arizona; about an hour from Monument Valley.  

If you want to stick to just timeshares, then use 1 week in St George for Zion, Bryce and Cedar Breaks and then another week up around Yellowstone  and plan on the other National Parks as a separate trip.  
Sue


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2011)

To add on to what Sue suggests, we did a timeshare week in St. George a few years ago in late September, (Villas at Southgate), but only stayed there two nights each on both ends of the week.  The middle three nights were spent in motels at or near the national parks.

Our route was to maximize the Southern Utah park experience, within reason.  We flew into Las Vegas, rented a car, and headed up to St. George, Utah, which is about a two hour drive.  After the first two nights in St. George, during which we saw the main part of Zion NP during the day, we went north to Bryce Canyon NP, stopping at Kolob Canyon along the way.  We saw Bryce and the sunset, overnighted at Ruby's Inn just outside the park, and did the sunrise inside Bryce the next morning.  Had breakfast at the Bryce Lodge inside the park, then headed East.

We followed Utah's scenic Highway 12, where the Aspen trees were in full Fall color.  It was incredible!  We stopped at a few places along the way, including (I think) Kodachrome State Park.  We ended the day in Torrey, near Capitol Reef NP, where we watched the sunset and moonrise.  We overnighted at a second motel near the park.  (The name escapes me, but it wasn't bad, if a bit plain.)

Next morning we headed back westerly, then cut down into northern Arizona to the Grand Canyon's North Rim.  We spent the night at a cabin inside the park, saw the sunset and next morning's sunrise, then we headed back to St. George.  After the last two nights in St. George, we drove back to Las Vegas and flew home.

Just this little four+ park loop trip put over 1500 miles on the rental car.  It was an amazing trip, and I'd do it again anytime.  But if I were to do it again, I'd stay two nights at Bryce and Capitol Reef.  One night wasn't really enough time to fully experience the parks like I wanted to.  Two days at Zion and one at the North Rim were enough for us.

I agree with the previous posters that you may want to scale back your plans a bit.  Doing just what we did for the one week left us pretty worn out, and we didn't even get to Arches, Canyonlands, or the numerous other places southern Utah has to offer.  No way would I try to add Yellowstone into that mix.  It's all too beautiful to waste.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 24, 2011)

We did a loop trip from Las Vegas up to Capital Reef National Park and then down Hwy 12 ( must see ) to Bryce National Park and then to Zion NP and then back to Las Vegas. We took our time spending 5 nights in hotels along the way at each of the parks. It was a spectacular trip.

It is a long way from SLC so you would be doing a lot of driving if you tried to do it all from a timeshare.


----------



## Mel7706 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thanks for the suggestions*

This is our first trip to Utah and your help is most appreciated.
We will rethink and plan things accordingly.
If others have more suggestions they are certainly welcome also.
Mel


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is a link to my Utah trip report. You may find it heloful. There are also some posts on this thread by others.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99895&highlight=Utah


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Mar 7, 2011)

Two summers ago my family of four stayed 4 days in Park City (flew into SLC) and then drove to Island Park Resort in Idaho for a week. We drove in and out of Yellowstone each day taking 1 day off and drove to The Grand Tetons on a day trip. Drove back to SLC for our flight home.  It was a lot of driving but also got to see a lot.  It was a perfect trip. Good Luck and enjoy.


----------



## Margariet (Mar 25, 2011)

We spent a week in Brian Head in Utah which is very handy for visiting Bryce, Zion and Cedar Breaks. St George will also do but is a bit further from Bryce but closer to Zion. Have you thought about Arizona, like Flagstaff? From there you can visit Monument Valley, Page, Antelope Canyon, Glenn Canyon etc. And you can always stay for a night in a motel if the driving is too much for one day.


----------



## DanM (Mar 25, 2011)

Everyone is right. Timeshares really don't work for the national parks and you have too much for two weeks. Personally, I made the trip from Las Vegas to SLC in 15 days a few years ago. One night in Vegas, saw the Hoover Dam; then up to Zion, Bryce, North Rim, Lake Powell, Monument Valley, and on up to Moab/Arches. I stayed in park lodges and motels, alternating between one and two night stays, and I think my longest one day drive was only about 4 hours.
It was fantastic. You will have a great time if you plan and don't try to do too much.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 28, 2011)

*360° pictures of scenic spots in Utah*

If you're already planning a visit to Utah, you may have seen pictures of some of the stunning sights there. But, if you haven't seen these, here are some beautiful places.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2011)

Karen G said:


> If you're already planning a visit to Utah, you may have seen pictures of some of the stunning sights there. But, if you haven't seen these, here are some beautiful places.





Killer good stuff. Karen.  Thanks!  Makes me SO want to go back!

Dave


----------



## DonM (Mar 28, 2011)

Margariet said:


> We spent a week in Brian Head in Utah which is very handy for visiting Bryce, Zion and Cedar Breaks. St George will also do but is a bit further from Bryce but closer to Zion. Have you thought about Arizona, like Flagstaff? From there you can visit Monument Valley, Page, Antelope Canyon, Glenn Canyon etc. And you can always stay for a night in a motel if the driving is too much for one day.



We also did a week in Brian Head, but beware it's just above 11,000 ft elevation, and both the wife & myself suffered with altitude sickness.


----------

